# 666 Users



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought this was kind of funny. Last night around 10:30 PM I noticed there were 666 active users online.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, over 1000 new member in under a month. That's insane! (Or it's officially Halloween  )


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we're getting a lot of new members from Facebook.
Hey-- the more, the scarier!


----------



## DJ Equipment (Oct 17, 2010)

er just normal


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Run!*

To your bunker! It's the end of the world!
I have met some people who are into numerology or whatever and they take certain numbers appearing certain places at certain times as meaningfull and not just on scoreboards either!
One told me if you sat and wrote 666 enough times the world would end. She was serious.
What incredible Power we must have in mere pencils and paper.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ha! Yea, how would the world know you're writing 666 as opposed to 999 ??
People are strange........


----------

